
Angular 2 vs. React - missbikesalot
https://gorillalogic.com/blog/angular-2-vs-react/
======
lsiunsuex
Can we please stop comparing AngularJS to React?

"As you can see, React.js is better established now and does not involve
learning a new template syntax like in Angular."

When React first came out, did it not require learning a new way of doing
things?

You understand AJS2 has been out of beta for just a few weeks, right?

Github stars - 16k vs 49k - right - weeks out of beta. React has been around
much longer.

Size - 776k vs 151k - AJS is an MVC, React is just the view. Of course AJS
will be bigger.

Learning Curve - Medium vs Low - according to who? I find React very difficult
to learn compared to AJS. With React, theres a million different ways to build
a site / app. Every single article out there does it a different way and
reading multiple articles or tutorials is almost impossible cause of that. At
least with AJS, I get a good, solid foundation to start with and a clear
learning path.

"Again, as you can see, it is important to remember that Angular is by Google
and React is by Facebook. Now, let’s take a more in depth look at the
attributes:"

Why is this important? Given that Facebook killed parse.com, right now, I'd
say your better off choosing a framework NOT developed by Facebook in fear
they'll kill it off eventually too.

